# Extreme C



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

If anyone is interested...

http://forums.serotta.com/showthread.php?t=78791


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

fick said:


> If anyone is interested...
> 
> http://forums.serotta.com/showthread.php?t=78791


It is my size. Thank God I am not that keen on PR00 and that I had to login to see the pics. Made it easier to pass on it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fabs, the Extreme C is the bike I have much more pleasure and performance to ride now, And I have a 928SL, Colnago C40 and a Extreme Power..... 

temptation, temptation


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> fabs, the Extreme C is the bike I have much more pleasure and performance to ride now, And I have a 928SL, Colnago C40 and a Extreme Power.....
> 
> temptation, temptation


Trust me, I have looked at that Extreme C thread of yours several times. I have to keep putting it out of my mind for the sake of my marriage. LOL I also search for one on e-bay every once in a while in the hope (and hope not) that I will find one in WXIN.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry about no pictures. I've been pretty busy.

Fabs, I'll be tempting you soon!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw a 54cm frame for some 1000 EUR somewhere in France, I'll try to find the website and send you the link


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

good news to your wife fabs, I found the web site but the Colnago is sold.... there are other bikes and frames for sale there too

http://www.bike34.com


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Et voila!
oh yeah, seatpost included


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Is 2 grand too much for Frame/Fork Record Headset/Colnago Seatpost?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

well

I have seen most C50s going for ~ $1300-$1500 on ebay with star fork

This is a newer version with the Carbon 75 fork, so I guess the price could be right ( or slightly high ) 

however you have to consider that it is the end of the season, so I guess not many are now actively looking for a frameset.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

fick said:



> Is 2 grand too much for Frame/Fork Record Headset/Colnago Seatpost?


I was following an Extreme C on e-bay and it got up to $1,000 the day the auction was to end, but the seller ended the auction early and then relisted the item. It is around $700 right now with a couple days left. There is another Extreme C listed on e-bay for $2,400 Buy It Now or Best Offer.

Personally, I think $2000 is a little high. Plus, there is the psychological barrier of $2,000. Maybe go with $1,900 or $1,950. Thing is, when these frames were new I could get one from Europe for just over $3,000. I paid about $3,200 for my C50 brand new.

Another thing to keep in mind is that you can always start out high and lower your price over time. Kind of hard to ask for less and then raise your price.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

I think with a starting price of 2 grand, one could expect to end up at around $1800 shipped. I think that that price is fair.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

that would be a fair price.

I see regularly used C50 sold for ~ 1000 EUR that should be some $1300, and full bikes for some EUR 1800. But this is in Europe. I got my good deals on Colnagos buying person to person in Italy involving travelling for it etc. The Extreme Powers and Extreme Cs cost usually more. 

So I reckon for a frameset in the US the $1800 shipped is a good price.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Salsa. I think so too, and my frames are always well tended.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

I think some Extreme C frames can fetch a little bit more than $2000 US.  This one is fairly rare from what I have been told..


----------

